
Show HN: DataCircle-Data Marketplace, StackOverflow Surveys Through DB Access - shapiro92
https://www.datacircle.io/marketplace?searchTerm=stack
======
shapiro92
Hey all, I am the owner of DataCircle and have made a blog post about the
process of migrating the data from CSV into a DB.

DataCircle is a Data Marketplace that aims to improve transparency of data
exchange through an e-commerce approach. For our showcase we took
StackOverflow Survey results ported them into MySQL and are now query-able
from everyone at our page.

[https://blog.datacircle.io/2017/08/01/adding-stack-
overflow-...](https://blog.datacircle.io/2017/08/01/adding-stack-overflow-
survey-results-into-mysql/)

Feel free to ask me anything you want!

